# Excited...potential adoption.



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I put in my adoption application for this guy yesterday. I have been out of horses for a few years now (I had to put my childhood horse down about three years ago and it took me quite a bit to get over it).

The best part is, his pasture mate is available also, and my mom fell in love with him, so she might be getting one too.

The one I am interested in is Brandy (name has got to go) and hers is Tyler.
Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Arabian | Elkhart Lake, WI | Brandy
AGES Adoption Horses


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I should've asked on fb - are you able to keep your horses on your own property or do you board?

I wish I could have Indy in our backyard, but when the North Dakota wind is screaming at 50 MPH with heavy snow whipping around, I have to say I'm glad he's at a barn with a manager to take care of any outdoor chores! :lol:

Indy is a pasture horse, so there's not a lot involved with his day to day care other than hauling the big round haybales out to the herd periodically and making sure the waterers aren't iced up, but it's still nice to know there's someone living on property just in case. I only pay $125 per month for board, and we have a big, heated indoor arena to ride in during the winter - so I'm pretty fortunate...

Fingers crossed that "The Horse Formerly Known as Brandy" and Tyler will be joining your family soon. When will you know for sure (and what names are you thinking of for your boy?)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, Brandy is gorgeous and sounds wonderful! I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful horse!! Best of luck!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I still don't know anything yet.

Plum: My mom has a 3 stall barn at her house and lots of pasture, but nowhere specific to ride. However, they have a two horse trailer so we'll probably just take them to the trails in the summer. 

$125 is amazing for board.

I think I've paid almost 300/month.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd like to trailer Indy to some "real" trails next summer maybe - he's never been ridden anywhere (besides going to clinics) except around the ranch where we board. There are miles of section lines, hills and ditches that we can ride, but no "official trails" nearby. We can take off from the barn and ride for a couple of hours just doing the section lines and stuff- but it's not very exciting - no forests, no creeks or streams, etc... just trails through rolling hills. Keep us updated on your adoption story! How exciting to be able to add a couple of equines to your family!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

We've been approved! We are going to go pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

YeeeeeeeeHAW!!!!! Cowgirl UP!! Pictures, pictures, pictures after you bring the boys home! So excited for you!! Congratulations!! :lol:

Oh, and I want to know what you're going to name "Brandy"!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

So far it's Brandon. 

His registered name is Al-Brando


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats!! How lucky they are!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

taxtell said:


> So far it's Brandon.
> 
> His registered name is Al-Brando


There's an Arabian boarded at the barn where we board whose name is Ali (as in Ali Baba). Your boy's registered name reminded me of Ali... 

I hope the pick-up went/goes well! What a great way to start 2011!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

So far he's settling in nicely.
Please excuse the fuzzy coat. I can't wait to see what he looks like all shiny and slick in the spring.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Love that head! So excited for you and your new addition!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks, I am excited too! 
Flip hasn't met Brandon yet...that should be fun.
Brandon is dog savvy but Flip hasn't a clue about horses.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

*One more Brandon pic. <3*

I can't wait to see him in shape and less fuzzy.

I have always wanted a bay.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

taxtell said:


> So far he's settling in nicely.
> Please excuse the fuzzy coat. I can't wait to see what he looks like all shiny and slick in the spring.


AWESOME!!! And I love the "teddy bear" winter coat (in the winter only of course! :lol It's amazing that these guys can grow the coat they need when they need it - it's almost like two different animals from winter to summer!

Enjoy him and keep the pictures coming (pictures of Flip meeting him would be fun to see!)


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice quiet eyes on this horse! Congrats!!


----------

